# Got ?'s on Classical Vocal Technique?



## harry (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, Enough, enough, enough. No more nonsense on the art of singing. If you have questions on singing, just ask. A quality vocal technique is not rocket sience and if you want to be a professional or just understand what you should be hearing as an opera or concert goer, again, just ask.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

And what tells me you know any better?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad to have an expert on board....


----------



## harry (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello, For forty years I have been singing opera on the world's stages. I made my European debut in Barcelona as a bass, as well as making my Metropolitan Opera debut and winning the Richard Tucker award in 1987 also as a bass. In 1997-1999 in Augsburg I made my debut as Wotan in Wagner's Ring Cycle. In 1995 I made my Royal Opera House debut as Scarpia. One does NOT sing three repertoires on the world's great stages for twenty-five years and not understand singing. A modicum of talent certainly has something to do with the above, but the proof in the pudding is that I have been sitting at the piano for thirty years teaching vocal technique. Got a ?.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

What is your name?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im guessing you are Harry Dworchak, if so then it is an honour to have you here.

My voice range is also bass, what arenthe practices and traditions concerning the use of vibrato. Ive noticed many bass singers dont have much vibrato, should they use vibrato?


----------



## harry (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, Your guess is correct. You haven't been listening to a young Ezio Pinza. Vibrato is the natural movement of the air over the vocal chords. A good steady vibrato is necessary to take preasure off the voice. To build that kind of movement start by building space. Lifting the soft pallette and opening the throat will start the space which will bring in the breath. Depending on the age of the singer, the space should be built in increments.


----------



## harry (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm Harry Dworchak.


----------



## pauline (Jan 3, 2011)

@harry, please could you help me out with my vocal?


----------



## pauline (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi harry,
i long to sing better that how am doing now. I could send videos of my performances. I started singing at age 10 and have since then performed with many chorale group. I have sang many handel and mozart solo's to. What can you do to help me sing like an international soloist?
Pauline, nigeria


----------



## harry (Nov 22, 2010)

Pauline, How old are you now? I don't recommend studying before the age of 18.


----------

